# pine bark on a live edge of a table top



## rf58 (Aug 11, 2009)

i want to maintain the raw edge of bark on a pine table top i have used Weldbond glue watered down in the past. on this work bench.
worked pretty









good. any other ideas. i have a big project coming up.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

If it's not an edge that people will rub against, I usually make an effort to to put extra coats of finish on it. It's expensive, but you can also use CA glue on it.


----------



## rf58 (Aug 11, 2009)




----------

